# Drip pan under washing machine filled with water



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Check your hoses. Shut the water off to the machine. If no leak found on the hoses call an appliance company.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

HomeLearner said:


> I just noticed that the drip pan under the washing machine is filled with water (see photo).
> 
> 1) How can I get the water out of the drip pan without removing the heavy washing machine?


Think. Most obvious options are towels or wet/dry vac with one of those narrow attachments.



> 2) What might be the cause of the water leakage? And how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks!


Could be a loose or busted hose. (Most washing machine floods I've come across are from old hoses between the plumbing and the machine that have never been replaced). Might also be something else.

See if there's a drip from the hose connection in back. 

The old hoses went regularly; newer hoses last basically forever--just don't buy the cheap one, spend more for the stainless steel.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Turkey baster.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> Check your hoses. Shut the water off to the machine. If no leak found on the hoses call an appliance company.


To add to Ghostmaker's post, one way to check for a slow leak at the hose connections to the washing machine is to wrap some toilet paper around both hose connections. Next morning, see if the toilet paper is wet. Worked for me.

HRG


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you use a shop vac make sure to remove the filter first.
Post the model # and I'll post a site that will suggest some other areas to check for leaks.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Tom738 said:


> Could be a loose or busted hose. (Most washing machine floods I've come across are from old hoses between the plumbing and the machine that have never been replaced). Might also be something else.
> 
> See if there's a drip from the hose connection in back.
> 
> The old hoses went regularly; newer hoses last basically forever--just don't buy the cheap one, spend more for the stainless steel.


I had the old hoses replaced with new hoses several months ago. But I definitely need to check the connections.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

ChuckF. said:


> Turkey baster.


Good idea on removing water from the pan!


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Homerepairguy said:


> To add to Ghostmaker's post, one way to check for a slow leak at the hose connections to the washing machine is to wrap some toilet paper around both hose connections. Next morning, see if the toilet paper is wet. Worked for me.
> 
> HRG


Good idea to use toilet paper to check out the leakage!


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Post the model # and I'll post a site that will suggest some other areas to check for leaks.


It's a GE model. See the label as shown in the photo for Serial #.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I visually examined the connections on the back side of the washer, and didn't see anything wrong, although I'll check out with toilet paper.

Looking at the full pan of water, I wonder if the leakage might be from the bottom of the washer.

I post photos of the back (showing the hose connections), the side (showing the hose connections), and the front of the washer for your review.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Numbers not coming up.
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...wn-Mower-Repair-Help-Small-Engine-Repair-Help


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

HomeLearner said:


> Looking at the full pan of water, I wonder if the leakage might be from the bottom of the washer.


It's possible, but not likely. 

Check where the drain hose exits the washer. Sometimes the drain hose clamp gets worn or drain hose works loose. Reseat hose, replace clamp if leaking. Just another area where it could possibly be leaking from.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Fantastic idea of using a baster! I was able to drain out the water. It was dirty water; so it seems the drain hose connection. 

How can I wrap toilet paper around the connection between the drain hose and the back of the washer? It's deep down there.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

If the water was soapy not clean then it is your drain connection for the hose. Yank it out and check it out.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I've got a universal washing machine drain hose (to replace the damaged drain hose for my GE washing machine).

The appliance guy doesn't know how to install the drain hose, because one side of the hose appears larger in diameter than the other side, so he is not sure which side should go to the washing machine. 

He tried to plug in the smaller side to the washing machine, but seemed loose connection. If he plugs in the larger side to the washing machine, the original clamp is not big enough to hold it.

Any advice?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Take it back and try a 1 1/2 inch drain hose. They come with c clamps or metal squeeze on clamps. Any big box have several to choose from, just have to get the right size for your discharge drain. Measure discharge first or check your manual for the info.

Another option is to go to searspartsdirect.com or repairclinic.com type in your model number and order the exact oem part for your washing machine if you don't mine waiting. Just a suggestion.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

jmon said:


> Take it back and try a 1 1/2 inch drain hose. They come with c clamps or metal squeeze on clamps. Any big box have several to choose from, just have to get the right size for your discharge drain. Measure discharge first or check your manual for the info.


I went to both Home Depot and Lowes. I've got all of their drain hoses for washing machine. See photos of these drain hoses. But the technician wasn't sure how to plug them in the washing machine.

I also attach the photo showing the damaged drain hose and the original clamp to perhaps give an idea about the drain hose size that connects to the washer.

Others drain hoses at Home Depot and Lowes are for dishwashers.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Ez-Flo-91228-...79425&sr=8-6&keywords=ge+washing+machine+hose


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Ghostmaker said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ez-Flo-91228-...79425&sr=8-6&keywords=ge+washing+machine+hose


Thanks for sending the link! Which side should be plugged to the washing machine, the side with a bigger diameter or the side with a smaller diameter?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Whichever fits! LOL. Usually the one with the steps to the fitting, just cut everything off above the step you need.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Generally the drain hose must be at least the same diameter as the outlet drain nipple of the washing machine although I think that 1-1/2 inches is okay in all cases.

Do not use smaller hoses such as 1 inch or less even if they are labeled as "drain hoses."

The new drain hose should not be longer than the original unless the washing machine instructions say you can use that length.

The far end of the drain hose must fit loosely into the next item of the plumbing system.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

HomeLearner said:


> I visually examined the connections on the back side of the washer, and didn't see anything wrong, although I'll check out with toilet paper.
> 
> Looking at the full pan of water, I wonder if the leakage might be from the bottom of the washer.
> 
> I post photos of the back (showing the hose connections), the side (showing the hose connections), and the front of the washer for your review.


The hose to the right (back of washer) looks like it's cross threaded from here. Use a shop-vac to get rid of the water in the pan. Then put a fan to it, to dry it all up!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The side with the bend gos to the utility sink or washer box.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks to all who have provided suggestions! FYI, another appliance technician was able to get the right type of drain hose for my GE model and install it. After trying two technicians with no success, I finally found someone who was capable for the job!


----------

